# Warrant Officer Kevin Malott, RCD  10 Sept 12



## TN2IC (10 Sep 2012)

> On behalf of all ranks of the Regiment it is with deep regret that we report the passing of Warrant Officer Kevin Malott on 10 September, 2012. WO Malott was cycling to work on Highway 17 when he killed in a tragic vehicle collision. We will post details on memorials as they become available. Our thoughts and prayers are with WO Malott's family and friends in this most difficult time.


----------



## TN2IC (10 Sep 2012)

Cyclist killed on Highway 17 crash near Petawawa identified

Article Link 

OTTAWA — The Ontario Provincial Police have identified the cyclist struck and killed by a tractor trailer on Highway 17 Monday morning as 47-year-old Kevin Malott of Chalk River.

Malott was riding eastbound on the highway near Paquette Road in Petawawa when he was struck by the eastbound truck at around 6:30 a.m., police said.

Malott died before being transported to hospital, police said.

The driver of the transport truck, 53-year-old Rodger Chapman, was not injured.

Highway 17 reopened to traffic Monday afternoon.

Anyone with information about this crash is asked to contact the Upper Ottawa Valley OPP at 613 735-0188.


----------

